# Onkyo 807 refurbished or new?



## benbo (Jul 27, 2010)

I own the Onkyo 804 , which is used in my better home theater system ( in family room). I am considering the Onkyo 807 for $499.00 as a refurb from accesories4less. I have two questions: having never bought a refurbished unit before , what is the view of forum readers on such a purchase. Question two(2) would I gain anything by purchasing the 807 or should I wait on the 808 or purchase another series Onkyo receiver. My 804 has two HDMI in with one out. Other than the additional HDMI connections am I gaining anything by purchasing a newer receiver? 

Thanks for your anticipated responses and input.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

benbo said:


> I own the Onkyo 804 , which is used in my better home theater system ( in family room). I am considering the Onkyo 807 for $499.00 as a refurb from accesories4less. I have two questions: having never bought a refurbished unit before , what is the view of forum readers on such a purchase. Question two(2) would I gain anything by purchasing the 807 or should I wait on the 808 or purchase another series Onkyo receiver. My 804 has two HDMI in with one out. Other than the additional HDMI connections am I gaining anything by purchasing a newer receiver?
> 
> Thanks for your anticipated responses and input.


Hello,
Just yesterday, I purchased an AVR from AC4L. (TX-NR3007) At least with my 3007, the guys at the Store were pretty sure it was a Brand New AVR. Sometimes, especially with a Model being discontinued, Manufacturers need to sell off excess Inventory and go the route of B-Stock. Some Models are indeed Refurbished, but some are not. With B-Stock you do lose 1 year of Warranty. (2 Years A-Stock/1 Year B-Stock) However, you can add an Extended Warranty for well under 100 Dollars (around 50 Dollars) for 2 additional years from AC4L. 

Regardless, I have no trepidation with buying B-Stock. The savings are huge like with the 807 you are looking at. For less than the cost of the TX-SR608, you get a more powerful AVR and Internet Radio/Firmware Updates. Unless planning on purchasing a 3D HDTV in the near future, I would go with the 807. 

HDMI 1.3 AVR's are compatible with 3D, but at a lower Resolution. I personally have no interest in 3D until Glasses are not needed so I went ahead and got a HDMI 1.3 AVR even though 1.4 AVR's are available.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Extended warrenties are something i usually don't purchase but the savings you get for buying B-stock or refurb are huge compared to new and the extended warrenty would be money well spent and possibly saved.
I'd go that route.:T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Agreed, refurbished is a great way to get the best receiver for your money and still get the latest features.


----------



## goyop (May 4, 2010)

As long as there is a decent warranty, even if it is "refurbished" you will be fine. Most failures happen in the first hours of using an electronic device. That is why on some systems and computers they do a factory burn in for 24 hours to see if anything fails. After the initial period of time, amplifiers and receivers don't fail much except if they are run at high levels frequently or if they are running hot due to poor air circulation. Even then, good amps can take a fair amount of abuse.

If it isn't new they can't sell it as new but they are still giving a warranty - sounds good to me. That is what I did and so far so good. I got twice the receiver for the price.

Good luck.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I think refurbished is fine because you know that they have gone thru the unit to make sure everything works. Great way to save a few bucks.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

tcarcio said:


> I think refurbished is fine because you know that they have gone thru the unit to make sure everything works. Great way to save a few bucks.


Very good point! They wouldn't want to sell somthing and then have to repair it again in a month or so.:T


----------



## Andoskyy (Feb 22, 2010)

I got a TX-SR706 from accessories4less and it was defective. It is still under the 1 year warranty but you have to go through a local Onkyo dealer/service center...which is conveniently 30 miles from me. From there, they check to see if its defective and if they can repeat the problem. Then they send it to Onkyo for repair...with a 3 week turnaround.

I'm now contemplating buying a new receiver instead of going through the hassle. My problem is that i lose sound when switching sources. When i go from TV to DVD or vice versa, i wont have sound unless i turn the receiver on/off anywhere from 1-7 times. It does this 90% of the time. I know when i go to a service center, it'll be the 10% when it doesn't do it. Its going to be one massive headache and 3 weeks without a receiver. 

I typically have never had any problems with refurb products, but I won't buy one again.

My $.02


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Andoskyy said:


> I got a TX-SR706 from accessories4less and it was defective. It is still under the 1 year warranty but you have to go through a local Onkyo dealer/service center...which is conveniently 30 miles from me. From there, they check to see if its defective and if they can repeat the problem. Then they send it to Onkyo for repair...with a 3 week turnaround.
> 
> I'm now contemplating buying a new receiver instead of going through the hassle. My problem is that i lose sound when switching sources. When i go from TV to DVD or vice versa, i wont have sound unless i turn the receiver on/off anywhere from 1-7 times. It does this 90% of the time. I know when i go to a service center, it'll be the 10% when it doesn't do it. Its going to be one massive headache and 3 weeks without a receiver.
> 
> ...


Hello,
I am really sorry to read of your problems. To put this is perspective, I have had several AVR's that required Service that were A-Stock. Moreover, the B-Stock Products that are not simply overstock that they badge as B-Stock to sell and were Refurbished were originally A-Stock units that failed in the Field.

That is the thing, be it Denon, Marantz, Onkyo, etc, they all sell B-Stock Units. Thus, buying A-Stock does not in anyway guarantee you will not need Service. With AVR's becoming closer and closer to being Computers, I am afraid the potential for problems will be there for A-Stock and B-Stock.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

in my opinion, thre's nothing wrong buying refurb or B-stock models. I agree with others views that refurb are really made sure by the tech to work as if they are brand new.


----------

